
3D printer creates keyboard with functional keys - iamwil
http://www.3dprinter.net/3d-printer-creates-keyboard-with-functional-keys
======
iamwil
In the far, far future, I can see whole gadgets printed in one piece. But that
also means that unless the source is open, we won't be able to open our stuff
without breaking it.

I'm not sure what that'll do to a read-write culture and the hacking/learning
culture that we want to have for future engineers.

